# Backpack blower



## hopm (Aug 24, 2015)

Been looking awhile on backpack blowers. There are 2 that I'm settled on will best meet my needs. Echo 580t priced at $299 and a Stihl 350 priced at $330. Service is equal....just thought I might get input from someone with experience on these before I buy.
Thank you in advance for your response!!


----------



## alderman (Aug 24, 2015)

Probably not much help here but I opted to buy a used blower off Craigslist. I got a lot better blower than what I would buy new. Most blowers used by homeowners see use only once or twice a year so have lots of life left in them. 
My backpack blower has the trigger throttle on the tube and I find this to be very convenient, especially with the cruise control on. 
They make some with throttle on the other side but I've never run one. 
It's kind of a pain but it is well worth while to drain the fuel after each use if it is going to sit for a while.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Aug 24, 2015)

I got a practically new Husqvarna 150BT for a little more than $200. It wasn't running quite right at idle but a quick tune changed that.


----------



## mels (Sep 2, 2015)

Hey, 'hopm I'm another one who isn't going to answer your specific question, lol, but if you have an opportunity to look into another brand I'd like to suggest the Redmax backpacks. I've had my 7001 and the larger 8001 for years and neither one have ever skipped a beat. At the time, they were a much better value than anything else - power to weight ratio as well as $$$. I can't comment from experience on the newer EPA models, but man if you can find a lightly used 8001 or the smaller 7001 just go for it. You won't be disappointed.


----------

